

My GWT / GAE Project - OliverD

I created a little WebApp to combine and cut Youtube Videos with the Google Web Toolkit running on the Google App Engine. I basically build it to get to know the technologies. But I think that it might be useful for somebody.<p>I would really appreciate any tips on how to improve the design / user interface.
Furthermore it would be awesome if some of you could try to create a video and post ideas on how to improve the general concept.<p>edit: I forgot to include the url http://www.cule.tv
sample video http://www.cule.tv/#pv=16001<p>Thanks,<p>Oliver
======
veb
Did you forget the URL? Or is it one of those uber sekrit thingies that
mortals like I do not have the pleasure in laying eyes upon? :(

~~~
OliverD
Yeah I forgot to include the url sry :/

